# Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !



## PaddiGG (22. März 2015)

*Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Hallo, 
habe mir letztens von BeQuiet die Silent Base 800 geholt. Problem ist, dass es mir im normalen Desktopbetrieb "zu laut" ist (gering störend), weil die 2 Lüfter vorne mit 1000RPM und der Lüfter hinten mit 1500RPM dreht (mit HWMonitor) ausgelesen, das sind die Maximalen RPM Werte laut hersteller auf 12V, die Lüfter drehen also die ganze Zeit auf MAX !
Angeschlossen auf dem Asrock Z87 Pro3 auf Cha_Fan1 und 2 und PWR_Fan. (waren auch die einzigen 3 Anschlüsse verfügbar für Lüfter, ansonsten nur CPU Fan.
So, habe mir dann auch mal Speedfan geholt und die 3 PVM erstmal auf "Manual" gestellt und wollte dann die Drehzahlen anpassen, jedoch lassen die sich nicht einstellen, bei 0% sowie bei 100% drehen die Lüfter immer auf 1000 bzw 1500RPM. Beim CPU Fan hab ich garkein Problem, der regelt runter, sobald ich niedrigere % einstelle.
Mache ich was falsch oder kann man die Lüfter garnicht regulieren, wenn ja, wie ? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## a160 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Eventuell musst du im bios die Lüftersteuerung auf Voltage umstellen?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

regel die Lüfter doch mit Speedfan, es gibt ein wunderbares FAQ hier im Forum.

Die Lüftersteuerung vom Arock ist für den Popo


----------



## HunterChief (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

hi,
die beiden Sys-fan Anschlüsse sollten sich biosseitig regeln lassen, der pwr meist nicht. der läuft bei den meisten Boards ungeregelt.

Gruß


----------



## PaddiGG (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

man kann im bios keien voltage für lüfter umstellen, nur zwischen silent mode und fullspeed mode usw einstellen, aber das bringt rein garnichts außer wie gesagt beim CPU Kühler..

Speedfan hab ich wie gesagt auch schon benutzt (Screenshot) und wenn ich da was veränder, reagiert nur der CPU Fan aber nicht die anderen..


----------



## Fafafin (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Beim Asrock Z87 pro3 sind der Cha_Fan 1&2 nur für PWM-Lüfter (Handbuch Seite 25) geeignet. Normale Gehäuselüfter kriegen immer nur 12V und drehen daher mit maximaler Drehzahl. Die Drehzahl-Regelung vom Mainboard ist auf dem 4. Pin (weil PWM), den dein Lüfter aber nicht hat. Du kannst jetzt:
- eine separate Lüftersteuerung nachrüsten für die Gehäuselüfter 
- oder die Gehäuselüfter mittels 7V-Adapter oder 5V-Adapter drosseln (meine Empfehlung)
- oder die Gehäuselüfter gegen PWM-Modelle austauschen
- oder ein Board mit passender Lüfterregelung ohne PWM für die Gehäuselüfter kaufen, sofern du das Asrock noch zurückschicken kannst
It's up to you.


----------



## PaddiGG (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Vielen Dank für die informative Antwort
Wenn ich 5V Adapter nehme, laufen die Lüfter ja auch bei voller cpu Auslastung nur auf niedrigster Einstellung und auch bei manueller separater lüftersteuerung müsste man dann bei volllast immer die Rädchen drehen bis die Gehäuse Lüfter genug Luft befördern.

Ich habe ja 2 cpu Fan Anschlüsse und die CPU Fan lässt sich ja auch per speedfan regulieren, jetzt könnte ich doch meine 3 Gehäuse Lüfter zusammen mit dem CPU Lüfter an die CPU Fan Stecker anschliessen, indem ich noch 3pol Molex Y Adapter kaufe. 
Dann würden die Gehäuse lüfter immer zusammen mit dem Cpu Lüfter je nach auslastung regulieren ..?


----------



## KennyKiller (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Habe gerade das selbe Problem mit meinem M4A88T-M, wirklich nervig und auch nicht nachvollziehbar wieso für die Gehäuselüfter keine Regelung vorhanden ist. Habe mir jetzt ein PWM Y-Kabel bestellt, in das kommt dann noch mal ein 3Pin Y-Kabel für die Gehäuselüfter  Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher inwiefern sich die Spannung durch das nicht belegen des 4. PWM Pins ändert. Der 4. Pin müsste für die Pulsweitenmodulation(PWM) sein, liege ich richtig, dass der Lüfter dann auf einer festen Spannung läuft anstatt auf zwei wechselnden Spannungen?

edit: Habe das im Netz gefunden Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss
Wenn das Mainboard die Versorgungsspannung regeln kann, was meines soweit ich weiß kann, müssten sich auch die 3Pin Lüfter mit regeln.


----------



## Drakexz (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Meines Wissens nach hat der PWM Anschluss auf dem Mainboard immer 12 V und der Lüfter wird über die vierte Leitung geregelt (an-aus-an-aus-an-aus... Je länger die "aus" Phase, desto langsammer).
Ergo bringt dir ein einfaches 3-Pin Y-Kabel nichts, da du die Spannung nicht änderst. Du bräuchtest einen Adapter, der die Spannung senkt. (z.B. https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Pin-Spannungsadapter-fuer-Luefter::21867.html)

Das einfachste für eine feste Spannung wäre, wenn du dir einen Adapter für einen normalen Molex oder Sata Stromanschluss besorgst. 


Wenn du alles dazu wissen willst, dann ließ dir mal folgende 25 Seiten durch:
http://www.formfactors.org/developer\specs\4_Wire_PWM_Spec.pdf


----------



## gorgeous188 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*



PaddiGG schrieb:


> Ich habe ja 2 cpu Fan Anschlüsse und die CPU Fan lässt sich ja auch per speedfan regulieren, jetzt könnte ich doch meine 3 Gehäuse Lüfter zusammen mit dem CPU Lüfter an die CPU Fan Stecker anschliessen, indem ich noch 3pol Molex Y Adapter kaufe.
> Dann würden die Gehäuse lüfter immer zusammen mit dem Cpu Lüfter je nach auslastung regulieren ..?



Nein, weil der CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss so gut wie immer per PWM regelt. Dafür brauchst du PWM-Lüfter. Bei den Gehäuselüfter besteht immerhin die Chance, dass auch dreipolige Lüfter geregelt werden können. Nachdem dein Board das schon nicht, halte ich es für ausgeschlossen, dass der CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss das plötzlich kann.
Hilft alles nichts.


----------



## KennyKiller (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*



Drakexz schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach hat der PWM Anschluss auf dem Mainboard immer 12 V und der Lüfter wird über die vierte Leitung geregelt (an-aus-an-aus-an-aus... Je länger die "aus" Phase, desto langsammer).
> Ergo bringt dir ein einfaches 3-Pin Y-Kabel nichts, da du die Spannung nicht änderst. Du bräuchtest einen Adapter, der die Spannung senkt. (z.B. https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Pin-Spannungsadapter-fuer-Luefter::21867.html)
> 
> Das einfachste für eine feste Spannung wäre, wenn du dir einen Adapter für einen normalen Molex oder Sata Stromanschluss besorgst.
> ...


Es gibt auch Mainboards die,  die Spannung regeln können(s.h. der von mir gepostete Link). Ich kann z.B. an meinem Mainboard eine minimale Spannung für den PWM-Anschluss festlegen. Ob es nun bei meinem tatsächlich die Eingangsspannung regelt oder nur vorgaukelt und alles über PWM geregelt wird, wird sich zeigen, aber es gibt solche Mainboards.


----------



## Deeron (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Bei einigen Mainboards ist es auch möglich zwischen Spannungs- und PWM-Steuerung zu wechseln. Das geschieht dann im Bios.

Generell gilt:
-Lüfter die per Spannung Steuerbar sind haben einen 3-poligen anschluss. Einmal die Phase, Einmal Masse und einmal für das Tachosignal.
-Lüfter mit nur zwei Pins, sind oft auch per Spannung steuerbar, aber nicht dafür ausgelegt. Der Pin der dort fehlt, ist der für das Tachosignal. Das heißt, beim Anschluss auf dem Mainboard, wirst du nicht die Drehzahl auslesen können
-Lüfter mit PWM-Steuerung (PulsWeitenModulation) haben einen 4-poligen anschluss. Einmal Phase, einmal Masse, Tachosignal und PWM-Signal. Bei PWM- (also 4-poligen)Lüftern liegen dauerhaft 12V an. Die Steuerrung der Drehzahl erfoglt über das PWm Signal.

Jetzt ergeben sich aber ein paar besonderheiten:
-Steckt man einen PWM-Lüfter (4-Pol) auf einen dreipoligen anschluss auf dem Mainboard, wird selbst der PWM-Lüfter laufen. Allerdings permanent auf voller leistung, da die 12V für den eigentlichen Betrieb anliegen, aber das Steuerungssignal fehlt.
      ->kann man diesen dreipoligen Anschluss auf dem Mainboard per Spannung regulieren, kann man in 80% der Fälle auch PWM-Lüfter damit herunterdosseln können. Dies ist allerdings oft mit der Entstehung von Nebengeräuschen verbunden
-Steckt man einen Dreipoligen Lüfter auf einen 4-poligen (PWM)-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard, wird der Lüfter auch mit voller Drehzahl laufen, da der Anschluss des Mainboards permanent 12V Liefert.


----------



## KennyKiller (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*



Deeron schrieb:


> Bei einigen Mainboards ist es auch möglich zwischen Spannungs- und PWM-Steuerung zu wechseln. Das geschieht dann im Bios.
> 
> Generell gilt:
> -Lüfter die per Spannung Steuerbar sind haben einen 3-poligen anschluss. Einmal die Phase, Einmal Masse und einmal für das Tachosignal.
> ...


Danke für diese ausführliche Erklärung!

Mein asus M4A88T-M unterstützt "Q-Fan". Im BIOS gibt es die Option "Auto Mode Start Voltage". Im Netz habe ich dazu folgendes gefunden


> Under the “Power” tab, we find the useful “Hardware Monitor” screen. Here, we can see CPU and “MB” temperature readings, as well as fan RPM and voltage readings. Interestingly, ASUS Smart Q-FAN allows a “Fan Auto Mode Start Voltage” setting. This is very useful, as some fans won’t start unless a minimum voltage is applied. For those not familiar with Q-FAN, the CPU fan header can operate at a lower voltage until a certain CPU temperature is reached. Once that temperature threshold is exceeded, the fan runs at it’s full 12V. With Q-FAN disabled, the CPU fan operates at 12V at all times.


Quelle

Heißt das jetzt mit Q-Fan wird PWM abgeschaltet? Schaltet PWM bei einer bestimmten Temperatur ein? Ist PWM immer aktiv und die Spannung wird dennoch geregelt?


----------



## Deeron (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Danke für diese ausführliche Erklärung!
> 
> Mein asus M4A88T-M unterstützt "Q-Fan". Im BIOS gibt es die Option "Auto Mode Start Voltage". Im Netz habe ich dazu folgendes gefunden
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe das so, dass zusätzlich zur PWM steuerung (welche Erfahrungsgemäß generell schon niedrigere Drehzahlen ermöglicht als Spannungssteuerung) die CPU-Fan-Ports noch eine Spannungsdrossel bekommen können. Macht meiner meinung nach aber recht wenig Sinn macht... zumindest bei PWM-Lüftern.

Nutzt du dagegen 3-Pin-Lüfter (also Spannungsgesteuerte) auf den CPU-Fan-Ports, macht das wieder Sinn, da diese dann zumindest mal in (scheinbar) zwei Stufen steuerbar sind.

"Auto Mode Start Voltage" bedeutet nichts anderes, dass du dort die Anlaufspannung von dreipoligen (!!!) Lüftern eintragen kannst oder es das Mainboard automatisch macht. Die Lüfter benötigen eben ein Mindestmaß an Spannung, weil sie sonst sich nicht drehen würde. Mein Mainboard (Asus Crossblade Ranger) Macht das zB auch automatisch. Wenn also in der Anleitung zu einem Lüfter steht "minimum 7V, Startspannung 7V" oder soetwas in der Art, musst du das dort eingeben (oder eben automatisch machen lassen)

Ich sehe gerade, dass dein verlinkter Beitrag von 2009 ist...


----------



## PaddiGG (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Mein Mainboard hat ja einen CPU_FAN1 und einen CPU_FAN2 Anschluss, der CPU_FAN1 hat 4 Pole, daran hängt der Brocken2 mit auch 4 Polen. Der CPU_FAN2 hat jedoch nur 3! Pole. Ich habe jetzt mal einen Gehäuselüfter daran gehängt und siehe da, es wird leiser bei geringen Auslastungen. Jedoch gibt es bei Speedfan keinen CPU 1 und 2 regler sondern nur einen! auch wenn es 2 Anschlüsse sind. Sie regeln also beide auf die gleiche Art nach der CPU Temperatur.
Also würde es dann ja doch gehen, wenn ich für meine 3 Gehäuselüfter einen adapter hole (NX34A30 - Nanoxia 3-Pin Molex auf 4 x 3-Pin Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) und die dann an dem CPU_FAN2 anschließe.


----------



## Deeron (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

3 Lüfter an einen Port auf dem Mainboard sind aber schon recht grenzwertik, da solltest du dich vorher im handbuch des Mainboards erkundigen, was für eine Stromstärke (Ampere) der bereitstellen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Wenn Du über Speedfan die Lüfter nicht regeln kannst,

dann liegt es am Programm, da wird das Mainboard nicht richtig erkannt.


----------



## PaddiGG (23. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*

Steht leider nicht im Mainboard Handbuch, was der CPU_FAN2 an Ampere bereit stellen kann. Aber die Bequiet Pure Wings 2 sind ja sowieso sehr effizient, deshalb hoff ich mal es gibt bei 3 Lüftern davon auf 1 Port noch keine Probleme.
Wenn das nicht klappt, muss ich wohl zu ner Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Q schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KQ01-BK-3.5) greifen, oder gibts noch andere Vorschläge `?
@Adi1 Wie kann ich dem Programm denn beibringen das Mainboard richtig zu erkennen ?


----------



## Adi1 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter regeln nicht runter !*



PaddiGG schrieb:


> @Adi1 Wie kann ich dem Programm denn beibringen das Mainboard richtig zu erkennen ?



Du selber kannst da nix machen,

Du könntest aber den Programmierer eine Info zukommen lassen.

Einfach unter Speedfan --> Informationen klicken und eine Info abschicken.


----------

